# photo upload pas ?



## lafouine2a (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour a tous cette semaine je me suis décidé a prendre un fofait iCloud pour pouvoir stoker mes photos de mon mac sur le cloud et du coup pouvoir en profiter sur mon téléphone, mais a ma grande surprise mon mac(catalina) n'upload pas les photos dans le cloud ? (6000 photos) je voulais faire une synchro avec mon iPhone 8 (Ios13) impossible de synchroniser la photothèque même en deconectant icloud photo .... du coup je paye un forfait pour avoir du vide dans icloud ...   je précise que j'ai active Iclouddrive (qui fonctionne très bien) et je n'ai pas synchroniser agenda et calendrier .?

Actuellement j'ai donc 6000 photo sur mon mac 2500 sur le cloud en faisant des televersements horrible a faire ça plante c'est l enfer , et 230 photo sur mon iPhone .?

Cherche solution désespérément .....


----------



## ericse (10 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut activer ces options dans Photos, et patienter :


----------



## lafouine2a (11 Mai 2020)

Merci Eric d avoir le pris temps pour répondre malheureusement ces options sont bien activées alors certe mon disque dur
n est pas plein mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'appli photo de Mac n'upload pas dans le cloud ?


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2020)

lafouine2a a dit:


> malheureusement ces options sont bien activées alors certe mon disque dur
> n est pas plein mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi l'appli photo de Mac n'upload pas dans le cloud ?



Pourquoi malheureusement ? C'est bien, c'est ce qu'il faut faire.  
Et surtout il faut être très patient ensuite, ça peut prendre plusieurs jours avec le Mac branché en WiFi et sur le secteur (et pas en hotspot sur un téléphone, sinon ça risque de ne pas marcher).


----------



## lafouine2a (11 Mai 2020)

Mais pourquoi dans app photo du Mac  il n y a pas d indicateur d’upload ? Et pourquoi dans photo cloud il n y a pas non plus d unificateur qui montre que ça telecharge ? Ou bien je ne l ai pas vu ?


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2020)

Si si ça ressemble à ça, en bas de la liste de photos :


----------



## lafouine2a (11 Mai 2020)

Voici une capture de ma fenêtre photo.app de mon mac 
Une capture de icloud photo
et une capture iPhone 


J'ai l'impression que l'iPhone et Icloudphoto son synchro mais pas le mac ?
qu'en pensez vous est ce normal ?comment accélérer l'upload du mac vers photo?


----------



## ericse (11 Mai 2020)

lafouine2a a dit:


> Voici une capture de ma fenêtre photo.app de mon mac
> Une capture de icloud photo
> et une capture iPhone
> J'ai l'impression que l'iPhone et Icloudphoto son synchro mais pas le mac ?
> qu'en pensez vous est ce normal ?comment accélérer l'upload du mac vers photo?


Ca parait normal : le Mac dit qu'il lui reste 5325 photos à uploader, et qu'il s'en occupera... quand il voudra 
Pour ce qui est de l'accélérer, si tu trouves dis le nous


----------



## lafouine2a (11 Mai 2020)

ok très bien Merci pour ton aide je reviens vers vous lorsque mes photos sont upgradées .... si tout va bien dans 3 ans


----------

